# Support group in Eastern NC?



## bookgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a Social Anxiety Support group in the Greenville NC area, or within 25 miles of Greenville.


----------



## Social Anxiety 1989 (Nov 2, 2008)

I also live in greenville, NC and was looking for the same thing there are also 12 other people on meetup.com looking for somebody to start a group so maybe we should get something started hit me back.


----------



## bookgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Social Anxiety 1989,

Cool! That would be great to start a support group in Greenville, NC. Where would we meet? I would like to do things as a group like going to a movie or going out to eat as well as just meeting to talk as a group. Let me know and I'll check out meetup.com


----------



## Social Anxiety 1989 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know where we would meet maybe a mutual place where we can sit and talk a little like barnes and nobles or some other venue. If you have a suggestion that would be great I'll be awaiting your response.


----------



## bookgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

*Venue*

I was thinking somewhere public as well. Barnes and Noble sounds like a good place. Did you want to invite others with Social Anxiety from meetup.com to join us? We would have to meet on Thursdays or Fridays because I work nights the rest of the week. It would be great if we could meet this week. Let me know.


----------

